# Shotguns



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

So what do yall think.


----------



## FankTank (Oct 4, 2012)

I got a friend that shoots a stoeger and Ive shot it a handful of times. Not sure if its the m2000 or m3000 but I would look into stoeger if I were you, from my knowledge they are great shotguns.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a Stooger M2000. I'm no gun expert, but I love mine. The recoil is limited and it operates flawlessly. Easy to maintain and as accurate as I make it. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

That sounds good im thinking of getting the 3000 over the 2000 since the 3000 is pretty much just amd updated 2000.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

the 11-87 is an amazing gun, all my friends that I bring goose hunting let me shoot my 2 geese first so they can barrow my gun.. lol


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Take a look at the Benelli Vinci.Well balanced and very little recoil.Great all-around hunting gun.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

horsehands said:


> Take a look at the Benelli Vinci.Well balanced and very little recoil.Great all-around hunting gun.


Sir if I could afford a vinci I would get a browning a5. Im keeping the price range around 600, if you would of actually read my first post you would know that.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Sir if I could afford a vinci I would get a browning a5. Im keeping the price range around 600, if you would of actually read my first post you would know that.


lol some people do forget how to read posts 

but yeah, the 11-87 is at, or under 600 bucks! not sure if your open to suggestions or you want info about the ones you listed. but for sure check it out! gunbroker.com is probably your best bet


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol some people do forget how to read posts
> 
> but yeah, the 11-87 is at, or under 600 bucks! not sure if your open to suggestions or you want info about the ones you listed. but for sure check it out! gunbroker.com is probably your best bet


Nah man im open to sugesstions but I really like the stoeger my buddy has one and Ive shot it and ive shot a benelli or two. The 11-87 looks to be a nice gun how much do they weigh?


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I have an "extra" A390 Sporting Clay's model. Been "massaged" with forcing cones relieved for better pattern's, etc,. Pretty gun.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Nah man im open to sugesstions but I really like the stoeger my buddy has one and Ive shot it and ive shot a benelli or two. The 11-87 looks to be a nice gun how much do they weigh?


its damn light! not like a benelli featherweight or anything. but on the lower end weight for s-auto shotguns


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Well I am looking to get a new shotgun. The ones im lookin at are the stoeger m2000, stoeger m3000, and the beretta 3901. I shoot a lot of trap and sporting clays. And I dove hunt some and duck hunt some. I just want a versitile gun. So basically im debating between the inetria driven system and gas system. All of these guns are at my price point and I dont want something to expensive since im asking for a new shotgun for christmas.


Hey man look at a 870 wingmaster 12 ga 30 inch barrel and full choke! Them things are awesome you can typically find one for 250-400 used but in flawless condition.... I killed a coyote at 53 yards with 2 3/4 #5 shot it was DRT and also killed 2 turkeys (48 and 43) with it same setup and shells fun to shoot and verylittle recoil!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Hey man look at a 870 wingmaster 12 ga 30 inch barrel and full choke! Them things are awesome you can typically find one for 250-400 used but in flawless condition.... I killed a coyote at 53 yards with 2 3/4 #5 shot it was DRT and also killed 2 turkeys (48 and 43) with it same setup and shells fun to shoot and verylittle recoil!


seriously?? last time I shot a 870 12 gauge it knocked my glasses, ear phones right off my face!! hahaha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Shot my dad's 870 Magnum Express, don't think they make em anymore but the recoil was outrageous. Do you want brand new or are you willing to buy used. You can find a pretty alright Browning A-5 for about 475-550$ round here...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Shot my dad's 870 Magnum Express, don't think they make em anymore but the recoil was outrageous. Do you want brand new or are you willing to buy used. You can find a pretty alright Browning A-5 for about 475-550$ round here...


I think he is talking about the 2013 model


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

A stoeger is a poor mans benelli. 3901 beretta is a great gun. Only shoots 3" but that's all you need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAbowhunter3 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would tell you to buy a Remington 11-87. I have one and I love it!! I haven't had any trouble using light loads like i have heard the 11-87 had problems with before. I also shoot trap/skeet and it is a great gun for a great price!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> seriously?? last time I shot a 870 12 gauge it knocked my glasses, ear phones right off my face!! hahaha


You must have shot a 3 inch shell in a 2 3/4 inch chamber! Haha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I think he is talking about the 2013 model


Thought in that case.... Hahaha.. I've never shot a Stoeger before. I have shot a few Benelli's and and liked them alot...


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

If u duck hunt when it is raining and very cold i would go with the stoeger i have seen high end gas guns freeze up and my stoeger was shooting just fine have seen this happen several times

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> You must have shot a 3 inch shell in a 2 3/4 inch chamber! Haha


nope it was a 2 3/4 shell! I guess I was only like 10.. but still! a baby could shoot my 11/87!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> nope it was a 2 3/4 shell! I guess I was only like 10.. but still! a baby could shoot my 11/87!


You oughta shoot my 20 ga.... Itll rattle yer teeth for y'a!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have had a 870 and I sold it. I currently have a winchester 1300 it is an alright gun but it only shoots 2 3/4" shells and I need a gun that shoots 3" for ducks. I am prolly gonna get the stoeger since I have a habit of not cleaning my shotgun the stoeger seems to be the most durable.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think yall yankees are a bunch of girls the 870 doesnt kick that bad if you want a gun that kicks bad shoot a single shot shotgun. Thats what I grew up with, a h&r single shot 20ga.


----------



## GAbowhunter3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah dont buy the 11-87 if you dont clean your guns a lot!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I like my old Belgian A5s, but you probably couldn't pick one up for that price.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I think yall yankees are a bunch of girls the 870 doesnt kick that bad if you want a gun that kicks bad shoot a single shot shotgun. Thats what I grew up with, a h&r single shot 20ga.


Haha yelp!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nah. I couple of guns that kick like mules are... my ithica feather light 20 gauge, my mossberg 500 slug gun with 3 inch sluggsters, and my 1100 slug gun with 3" slugsters.. ohh and my grandpas 1980 single shot 10 gauge.. knocked me on mah ass!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Any break barrel shotgun is gonna kick like a mule.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Good topic! Just got a new shotgun myself. Bought a Stoeger M3000. They are the updated version of the M2000. They have worked all of the flaws out of the 2000 and now the 3000 is solid. Kicks a good bit, but that's alright for me...I'm sure you are a big guy. Just cycles 3'' loads...hope you realize that. The inertia driven system has only 3 moving parts, so it is much smoother and doesn't have problems like gas operations. Even though the kick is a lot, the gun doesn't really jump, so it allows you to recover for the next shot. Definitely check them out...you won't be dissapionted.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Recoil isn't bad with any shotgun really. O/U that have a little weight to them don't kick much at all, same for pump guns. Steogers are nice guns for the money... Don't kick any more or less than my pump gun tho


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Any break barrel shotgun is gonna kick like a mule.


our berretta 20 gauge O/U doesnt!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Go Beretta. Beretta probably makes the best shotguns out of all the makers IMO.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bowhunter 96 said:


> Good topic! Just got a new shotgun myself. Bought a Stoeger M3000. They are the updated version of the M2000. They have worked all of the flaws out of the 2000 and now the 3000 is solid. Kicks a good bit, but that's alright for me...I'm sure you are a big guy. Just cycles 3'' loads...hope you realize that. The inertia driven system has only 3 moving parts, so it is much smoother and doesn't have problems like gas operations. Even though the kick is a lot, the gun doesn't really jump, so it allows you to recover for the next shot. Definitely check them out...you won't be dissapionted.


The 3000 doesnt shoot 2 3/4"? And ak13 I looked at the cheapest beretta and it just looks cheap im thinking for my price range stoeger is the best quality im gonna get.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

There's no such thing as cheap when it comes to Beretta. Every gun they make is super high quality. The 3901 is based off of the 391 action which is one of the most proven shotgun actions. The 3901 will shoot all day long without a hiccup. I've seen people shoot 3" steels out of them and turn around and shoot a 7/8 oz target load and it cycled just fine. Either way Beretta owns Benelli and Benelli owns Stoeger, so you're still getting a quality shotgun but IMHO I'd get the 3901.


----------



## Realtreehunter (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm gonna be buying a Remington 11/87 3 1/2. Super mag semi auto. Herd lots of great things


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Realtreehunter said:


> I'm gonna be buying a Remington 11/87 3 1/2. Super mag semi auto. Herd lots of great things


Great gun!


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

muzzyman1212 said:


> The 3000 doesnt shoot 2 3/4"? And ak13 I looked at the cheapest beretta and it just looks cheap im thinking for my price range stoeger is the best quality im gonna get.


Sorry, no it does. Just saying it doesn't shoot 3 1/2"...should have said that...sorry


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your fine and thats what I thought I dont know why I would need 3 1/2s ? I dont turkey hunt to much and if I do 3" is plenty.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Your fine and thats what I thought I dont know why I would need 3 1/2s ? I dont turkey hunt to much and if I do 3" is plenty.


nothin like whackin a goose from 70 yards away :smile: gotta lead them about 5 feet!


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i shoot 3 1/2 number 2s for water fowl. (ducks seaducks and geese) 3 1/2 inch 7.5 shot for turkeys and then can shoot a very light target load out of my benelli super black eagle 2


----------



## Bairgrills (Dec 7, 2012)

Not a huge Diffrence Between Stoger and Benelli. Stoger's are good guns for the money.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> nothin like whackin a goose from 70 yards away :smile: gotta lead them about 5 feet!


You can do that with good 3" shells and a patternmaster choke.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bairgrills said:


> Not a huge Diffrence Between Stoger and Benelli. Stoger's are good guns for the money.


Would not say that. They are different, but both are good.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

benelli owns stoeger. i look at the stoegers as being a cheaper benelli


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> benelli owns stoeger. i look at the stoegers as being a cheaper benelli


I look at it similar to mathews and mission. Misson has some of the technology that mathews has just not the leading techology for that year. Still good bows they just cut certain things to get the price down like faster machining and cheaper strings for example. With benelli and stoeger its very similar. Stoeger has the inertia driven system but they dont come with the recoil reducer, fancy looking stock, and the stoegers overall finish isnt just flawless, but good enough for me since its gonna get scratches on it anyway.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

And Beretta owns Benelli and Stoeger. So Benelli's and Stoegers are cheaper Berettas.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> And Beretta owns Benelli and Stoeger. So Benelli's and Stoegers are cheaper Berettas.


berreta owns benelli stoeger franchi sako tikka uberti and burris optics


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> berreta owns benelli stoeger franchi sako tikka uberti and burris optics


I know haha!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ill put my 600 dollar 11-87 up against any of your fancy 1400 dollar guns! its all in the marksman, not the gun!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ill put my 600 dollar 11-87 up against any of your fancy 1400 dollar guns! its all in the marksman, not the gun!


That's true, it is the marksman not the gun. But I could shoot my 391 1000's of times and not clean it once and it would keep on shooting.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont have to worry about that cause I like to keep my gun clean anyways.. I would challenge you, but I need to finish ukey: ing my guts out... :thumbs_do


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont have to worry about that cause I like to keep my gun clean anyways.. I would challenge you, but I need to finish ukey: ing my guts out... :thumbs_do


You pretty much have to with 11-87's. Especially the newer models.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Hard to beat a remington shotgun!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hell yeah!! I think the versa max is the best shotgun ever made to be honest.. I dont know how any shotgun could be much better!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I think yall yankees are a bunch of girls the 870 doesnt kick that bad if you want a gun that kicks bad shoot a single shot shotgun. Thats what I grew up with, a h&r single shot 20ga.


I have a NEF 10 ga. single shot turkey gun. That sucker will make you wish you had a 870!! I bought it cuz it was cheap not to use LOL!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The Versa Max has to be the worst shotgun Remington has EVER produced second only to the 887. The Versa Max won't cycle for crap and gets dirty way too quickly and if you don't clean that sucker it jams.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

My Browning 20 ga. Is pretty sweeet.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> And Beretta owns Benelli and Stoeger. So Benelli's and Stoegers are cheaper Berettas.


Thats comparing apples to oranges. Beretta are gas and benelli are inertia. Beretta has some cheaper model and benelli doesnt so that point isnt valid.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> The Versa Max has to be the worst shotgun Remington has EVER produced second only to the 887. The Versa Max won't cycle for crap and gets dirty way too quickly and if you don't clean that sucker it jams.


the one I used cycled light 8 loads flawlessly


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Thats comparing apples to oranges. Beretta are gas and benelli are inertia. Beretta has some cheaper model and benelli doesnt so that point isnt valid.


It was a joke man haha. And Benelli does have cheaper models so that point is invalid, Benelli's cheaper models are Stoegers and there is no arguing that point.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> the one I used cycled light 8 loads flawlessly


I know 5 people who have them and only one works DECENTLY.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Not takin sides on the versa since I'm not a gas autoloader fan, steogers shoot and feel just like beneli's(run same parts in some models as well)


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_o3YsUVAyQ

fun


----------



## Bairgrills (Dec 7, 2012)

If i am correct stoger use a benelli action and unlike the benelli the spring is in the foregrip and not in the stock. The stoger functions great and when it all comes down to it a shotgun is just a metal pipe anyway. A friend of mine beats his stoger into the ground and never cleans it and it goes Boom Boom Boom just like a benelli.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I bought a Stoeger M2000 when I turned either 10 or 11. I treated it terribly and up until last fall it had performed flawlessly. I'm sure I could have taken it to a gunsmith and gotten it squared away to cycle right again, but instead I just went and bought...... Another Stoeger M2000. Hell of a gun for the money.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I added a couple of guns to my list hahah. One is the franchi affinity the only thing I worry about with it is how light it is. And another gun I added is the browning silver 3.5" in MO Duck Blind. I can get it for a good deal. The stoeger m3000 is on backorder till febuary so thats why im debating.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Well I added a couple of guns to my list hahah. One is the franchi affinity the only thing I worry about with it is how light it is. And another gun I added is the browning silver 3.5" in MO Duck Blind. I can get it for a good deal. The stoeger m3000 is on backorder till febuary so thats why im debating.


Out of those go with the Browning.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah if you can get a good price on that browning jump on it!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yup guys im gonna get the browing! Im pumped! The only problem now is I cant find the ducks!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats man!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

take at look at the weatherby. My cousin has a semi auto from them at was around $500 and its a nice gun. He has taken many grouse, pheasants, ducks ect... with it and never had a problem. Light weight as well

My semi auto is a mossburge 935 and I cant complain. Its a mag load gun so you pretty much have to shoot 3" with it for the gun to cycle but it patterns really good with duck loads and bird shot with the factory chokes. The 930 is the non mag version so you can shoot 3" and under and I wish I bought that one


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> take at look at the weatherby. My cousin has a semi auto from them at was around $500 and its a nice gun. He has taken many grouse, pheasants, ducks ect... with it and never had a problem. Light weight as well
> 
> My semi auto is a mossburge 935 and I cant complain. Its a mag load gun so you pretty much have to shoot 3" with it for the gun to cycle but it patterns really good with duck loads and bird shot with the factory chokes. The 930 is the non mag version so you can shoot 3" and under and I wish I bought that one


Man!! I haven't seen you on here in awhile sawtooth!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Yup guys im gonna get the browing! Im pumped! The only problem now is I cant find the ducks!


What part of AR are you duck hunting?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Northwest, I live 30min from the missouri line. I live on beaver lake.


----------



## Kparsons985 (Nov 3, 2012)

I own a 3901 and love it!!!


----------



## Kparsons985 (Nov 3, 2012)

I also would look at a cz they make stuff in this price range that are really good guns. And they are made in kc mo!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

horsehands said:


> Take a look at the Benelli Vinci.Well balanced and very little recoil.Great all-around hunting gun.


Inertia action is the way to go, no doubt. . From experience


muzzyman1212 said:


> Sir if I could afford a vinci I would get a browning a5. Im keeping the price range around 600, if you would of actually read my first post you would know that.


 I have been throughmy fair share of guns and done both gas and inertia. And have not looked where your at but on the coldest of cold mornings i.e. 10°f and below gas is slow to move and does not want to cycle. And you must keep you gun in perfect condition cause they foul up much easier than the inertia. . In eighth grass I bought the browning gold hunter 3.5 in and my dad got super black eagle . Side by side mine was great less recoil but when you get to the cold mornings or when both guns were dirty I would jam and he would still be booming along. . Just my 2 cents my next shotgun is the vinci. . If I go semi auto. . But now I almost always shoot an over under. 


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i have went thru quite a few shotguns over the last few years, had an 11-87 12ga,1100 12ga, 1100 20ga, mossberg 500, rem 870 12ga, then i got a browning bps 12ga mossy oak camo 28" and im finally satisfied. it just feels the best to me and it always shoots and cycles perfectly. if i was to try another it would be a bennelli.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Gas vs. inertia is an argument no one can win. Both have pros and cons. I'd take a gas any day over inertia. And you don't have to keep every gas gun immaculate. I don't clean my gas guns every time after I shoot but they still go boom.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Gas vs. inertia is an argument no one can win. Both have pros and cons. I'd take a gas any day over inertia. And you don't have to keep every gas gun immaculate. I don't clean my gas guns every time after I shoot but they still go boom.


I've cleaned my inertia gun once this season and have duck hunted with it probably 30 days. Been under the water multiple times. It still goes boom.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

A good gas gun will do the same.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

hell i havent even clean my gun once this year. i own both an 11-87 and a benelli superblack eagle 2. i personally like the benelli better. it has yet to be cleaned this year. been under the water a few times and has made a few trips to the ocean


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i have a weatherby sa-08 and its a great gun for $437 @ walmart


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I got my browning for christmas and I have put it through its pases so far. I have been duck huntin in 20degree weather the past 2 days and ive shot 5 boxes of shells through it. It jamed up on me once and i couldnt get the bolt to move. So I got to lookin at it and there was a stick jammed down in there. Othere than that it failed to eject a couple 2 3/4" loads but maybe thats just because its new. The gun mounts amazing and even though its a brand new gun to me I can still shoot pretty well with it. Im runnin the stock full choke in it right now. Overall im happy with the fit and finish of the gun. I do have a testement to the stoegers though my buddy has one and yesterday he dropped it in the water twice and just kept shooting with no problems. Sorry if im ranting right now Ive had about 4 hours of sleep in the last 2 days.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

are you shooting a full choke with steel???


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> are you shooting a full choke with steel???


I switch between a full and modified throughout the season. A lot of fulls are steel-ok.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> are you shooting a full choke with steel???


Yeah if it tears this choke up ill buy one for steel I plan on buying on for steel anyway. But my gun wont shoot light loads lately im tryin to see if after I break it in more it will cycle light loads. If not I will have a browning silver for sale and ill be getting a stoeger.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

When you listed what you want to use the gun for I kind of cringed. Trap shooting and bird hunting guns are totally different in setup. Since a trap bird is riseing you must have a gun that is set up to throw a high pattern. Bird hunting you want the pattern where you are looking, very flat. Beretta owns Benelli, and Stoeger too I think. The Benelli has the spring in the stock makeing the gun a little muzzle light and very fast. Stoeger has the spring in the forend which changes the handling dynamics of the gun. Both use the same recoil operating system. The Stoeger is the cheaper little brother and seems to have some problems occasionally. Just not as refined as the Benelli as you would expect for the difference in price. The patent rights on the recoil system has expired so now you are starting to see some other companys starting to copy, see Browning A5. I have the Super Black Eagle II, fantastic gun with all kinds of shims for changing point of impact, cast, whatever. You could set it up for trap and it would work well, but then you should realize you have to make changes to go hunting. If you really stretch to buy a quality gun you will never go wrong and it will always sell for a good price. If you choose a cheapy you will pay the whole time you have it. Good luck on your dicision.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> seriously?? last time I shot a 870 12 gauge it knocked my glasses, ear phones right off my face!! hahaha


ur just a wuss


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> ur just a wuss


I was 6 bud. dont you cross bow hunt?


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

My baby mossy 500 flyway ported barrel 28"


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I was 6 bud. dont you cross bow hunt?


Roasted...


----------



## Dhostetler339 (Dec 11, 2011)

get the remindton 870 comes in 20 or 12 guage and It's a really nice gun, we have 2 of em their so nice


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

Dhostetler339 said:


> get the remindton 870 comes in 20 or 12 guage and It's a really nice gun, we have 2 of em their so nice


the old 870's were nice, like the wingmasters.....i'd stay away from the new ones.....express was junk, i sold it right away.


----------



## Dhostetler339 (Dec 11, 2011)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> the old 870's were nice, like the wingmasters.....i'd stay away from the new ones.....express was junk, i sold it right away.


im not sure what year ours is i think it is a 99


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I was 6 bud. dont you cross bow hunt?


i was jkin forgot to put that and only when my bow is out of commision


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Muzzyman,
Thought I'd show you a pic I stumbled on while browsing some forums. This is what happens when a wad gets stuck in the barrel guys! This is a Browning Silver by the way haha! How are you liking it so far? I'm not knockin your gun by any means so don't take this pic the wrong way haha! It'd happen to my Beretta too.

Jake


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

a wad??? looks to me like someone tried shooting BIG steel shot thru an extra full choke, or tried to shoot with a bunch of dirt packed in the barrel


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

A wad would do the same thing that the dirt would an if you shot big steel through a full choke, the barrel would break closer to the tip of the barrel IMO. Here's the thread:http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=221657
Also, I reread the post and it is a Browning Light Gold 10 not a Silver. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow thats insane. The gun still mounts and feels great. But other than that I hate it. The bolt has seized up on me twice then I have to get my dad to pull it back! It wont shoot any 2 3/4 loads even the heviest ones. It has had one probablem cyling 3" loads. Im sending it back to browning this week if they cant fix it then im gonna sell it and get a benelli. And yes I clean it after every duck hunt.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

go with the beretta they will out last the stoeger 9 times out of ten! either way good luck with your purchase.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I say you give Beretta a try. Pick up a used Xtrema 2.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Idk id like inertia driven.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I understand haha. Are you going to be shooting 3.5"?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> I understand haha. Are you going to be shooting 3.5"?


If I could find a 3.5" gun that will cycle 2 3/4" then yeah I would. Ill prolly just get a 3" gun since I shoot 3" and 2 3/4 the most.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That's what I was going to recommend. Try to find a Benelli M2. Or if you want there's a Benelli SBE2 on duckhuntingchat.com for $950. If you aren't going to shoot 3.5" then there is no point point in buying a 3.5" capable gun. I'm looking for a Browning Gold 10 gauge for my next waterfowl gun.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I just wanted the 3.5 for turkey but its not like I turkey hunt a lot anyway and 3" will work for them. Plus I wanna get a tactical/turkey pump gun in the near future.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

3" 4 shot is a killer load for turkey. I'd pick up an 870 and turn it into a turkey slaying machine!


----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Traded in my pump benelli at the pawn shop and picked up a slightly used semi auto Charles daly. It is the turkey gun that shoots 3 1/2 inch on down. Had a cycling problem when I first got it but figured out it was missing a 69 cent o ring. Fixed that and been slaying stuff ever since. Cheap gun but man does it shoot. I would check the pawn shops and see if they will do a straight up trade for you when you get your gun back. I love to dove hunt with the Charles Daly but I want to get a dedicated bird gun next. Something over and under.Guess I'll be cruising the pawn shops for something cheap. LoL!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't sell your Silver at a pawn shop haha. You have to remember that they have to try and make money off of your gun. Post it on shotgunworld.com, gunsamerica.com, gunbroker.com, gunsinternational.com, or duckhuntingchat.com. And say you want cash or will trade for whatever Benelli you want. You'll sell it no problem on those sites. Charge like $800 or so.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I still need to see what browning will do for me.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Yeah I still need to see what browning will do for me.


Also check out Cabela's or Gander Mountain. You might be able to trade for an M2. The Browning is worth more than the M2 to begin with.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Msrp a camo m2 is more expensive. The silver is only like 999


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought you had a Silver Hunter?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> I thought you had a Silver Hunter?


Yeah 28" barrell in MO duck blind.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The MSRP is $1339. It's the same MSRP as the Silver Shadow Grass.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

So the MSRP of the M2 is a tad more. But I've seen M2's in Max 4 for $750.


----------

